# Alicante long term rental



## Mia80

Hi, 
we are moving to Alicante in October (we plan to stay for 9 months) and we still don't have any idea about a place to stay. We are fine with staying in hotel for some time, as we want to see all the possibilities first, but we want to move to own place (and kitchen asap.
Can anybody help what is the best way to find long term rental? I have seen some websites with apartments for rent, but we need fully furnished and equipped place, possibly even with cable tv and internet connection and it doesn't look like there would be big offer of those. Honestly, as we don't speak Spanish i don't feel like dealing with different providers and arranging separate contracts for all the services etc. Is it possible at all to rent an apartment with everything included and just send one payment per month?
I have few question regarding this:
How big is usually the deposit?
Is the rental price the final price or are the utilities and services charged separately?
Should we go through an agent or try direct way? I wonder which is safer (and cheaper).
I would be glad for any advice 
Mia
PS: we are looking at area of San Juan or even El Campello or Mutxamel.


----------



## DunWorkin

The first thing you need to decide is what you mean by 'Alicante' There is Alicante the city and Alicante the province which covers a large area of quite different locations.

We will be letting our 2 bedroom house by the sea (with Sky TV and broadband internet) after Christmas for a year but that doesn't sound like it fits your timings


----------



## xabiaxica

DunWorkin said:


> The first thing you need to decide is what you mean by 'Alicante' There is Alicante the city and Alicante the province which covers a large area of quite different locations.
> 
> We will be letting our 2 bedroom house by the sea (with Sky TV and broadband internet) after Christmas for a year but that doesn't sound like it fits your timings


she said



> we are looking at area of San Juan or even El Campello or Mutxamel.


----------



## xicoalc

El campelly has a high number of foreigners living there so you should find plenty of multi-lingual agents. You will usually pay 3 months rent to move in. One months deposit, one rent and one agent fee although in these times this is often negotiable.

If you rent short term (holiday let) then usually bills are included but long let will tend to be extra and you will have to make contracts with Iberdrola (electric) etc.

Check out the costa blanca news for the classified section - they have loads all over Alicante region to rent long term and short. Otherwise, spend some time there, talk to people and see whats about!

Good luck!


----------



## xabiaxica

steve_in_spain said:


> El campelly has a high number of foreigners living there so you should find plenty of multi-lingual agents. You will usually pay 3 months rent to move in. One months deposit, one rent and one agent fee although in these times this is often negotiable.
> 
> If you rent short term (holiday let) then usually bills are included but long let will tend to be extra and you will have to make contracts with Iberdrola (electric) etc.
> 
> Check out the costa blanca news for the classified section - they have loads all over Alicante region to rent long term and short. Otherwise, spend some time there, talk to people and see whats about!
> 
> Good luck!


I've been renting here for nearly 7 years - proper long term contracts - & we've moved several times when the whim/need takes us

in every one of them the owner has retained the contract for the utilities 


they usually just give us the bills & we pay them


----------



## xicoalc

xabiachica said:


> I've been renting here for nearly 7 years - proper long term contracts - & we've moved several times when the whim/need takes us
> 
> in every one of them the owner has retained the contract for the utilities
> 
> 
> they usually just give us the bills & we pay them


oooohh, on the long lets i have had (both now and in the past before my stint in the UK) I had water & leccy in my own name... i guess depends on landord! luckily (or unluckily depending on how you view it) we are benefiting from free electricity & water at the moment courtesy of the builder!


----------



## DunWorkin

xabiachica said:


> she said


Sorry I missed her PS


----------



## djfwells

Some useful resources for you in sourcing rental properties in the Alicante area are :

Kyero , ThinkSpain , Idealista 

They list a mix of long & short, furnished & Unfurnished , Private & Managed rentals in a number of langauges.

The local newspapers also list properties - and many of them have newspapers that are readable online 

Costablanca News , Round Town News , Euro Weekly News , ThinkSpain Guide


- could be worth a Google !


----------



## sanderson59

DunWorkin said:


> The first thing you need to decide is what you mean by 'Alicante' There is Alicante the city and Alicante the province which covers a large area of quite different locations.
> 
> We will be letting our 2 bedroom house by the sea (with Sky TV and broadband internet) after Christmas for a year but that doesn't sound like it fits your timings


i am looking for a long term rental , its got to have a pool be near the thepubs, clubs and restaurants i am presently off shore and would like to veiw 3rd jan on wards


----------



## sanderson59

do you know of any agents i could contact with regard to helping me finding somewhere fee,s are not a problem


----------



## snikpoh

sanderson59 said:


> do you know of any agents i could contact with regard to helping me finding somewhere fee,s are not a problem


Take a look in the 'stickies' - plenty of links to agents there.


----------



## sanderson59

Stickies lol whats that

john


----------



## snikpoh

'STICKY' - top of the list of threads.

However, having taken a quick browse I can't find the links (and I know they're there somewhere).

Try fotocasa.es - venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia or Pisos en alquiler en España, Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com



MOD:- where have the links gone?


----------



## sanderson59

i cant find any either there must be someone or some firm you can contact that will provide you with help i dont mind paying 
john


----------



## xabiaxica

sanderson59 said:


> i cant find any either there must be someone or some firm you can contact that will provide you with help i dont mind paying
> john


look through this thread - it's 'stuck' at the top which is why it's called a 'sticky'

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html



you'll find a whole section about renting on the first page at post # 7


----------



## furiousfeline

DunWorkin said:


> The first thing you need to decide is what you mean by 'Alicante' There is Alicante the city and Alicante the province which covers a large area of quite different locations.
> 
> We will be letting our 2 bedroom house by the sea (with Sky TV and broadband internet) after Christmas for a year but that doesn't sound like it fits your timings


I am looking to rent something like this in June 2015 for long term rental. Do you continue to rent your house? I am coming to El Campello in May 2015.


----------



## DunWorkin

furiousfeline said:


> I am looking to rent something like this in June 2015 for long term rental. Do you continue to rent your house? I am coming to El Campello in May 2015.


We are no longer renting. We now have it on the market for sale.

There are others around here for rent. If you are interested let me know and I will put you in touch with the owners or agents. The problem will be in June most are taken up with holiday lets.


----------



## furiousfeline

DunWorkin said:


> We are no longer renting. We now have it on the market for sale.
> 
> There are others around here for rent. If you are interested let me know and I will put you in touch with the owners or agents. The problem will be in June most are taken up with holiday lets.


Thanks DunWorkin. I would be very much appreciate if you could put me in touch with the owners or agents for possible rentals. Not sure how this works but do you want to PM me and I can give you my email address?

Thanks once again.

By the way, good luck with the sale of your property.


----------

